
A hospital stay and MLB blackouts led me to RTL-SDR radio - geerlingguy
https://www.jeffgeerling.com/blog/2019/hospital-stay-and-mlb-blackouts-led-me-rtl-sdr-radio
======
bifrost
nice work!

RTL-SDR is pretty cool, I highly recommend that everyone get one.

